# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  ---غــــــاب الـعـجــــب فـغــــابـت الاهــــداف---

## جواندي

*انها حقيقة اللاعب فيصل العجب ذو الامكانيات الكبيرة غاب عن المنتخب الوطني فغابت الاهداف وقد قال النجم الغاني (ايسيان)
لا يوجد( العجب) فلا توجد اهداف.
وقد صدق النجم (ايسيان)
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*هو من اختار البعد
البقية قاموا بدورهم علي اكمل وجه
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

هو من اختار البعد
البقية قاموا بدورهم علي اكمل وجه



لا يا(red planet) ....العجب يعاني من ترصد ماذدا الذي يقوم باختياره للقائمة ولا يشركه الامضطرا  وهو الاحق بالمشاركة قبل الجميع وانت تعلم ان العجب لاعب مهذب لايبدي تزمره بسهولة  ويكفيه ما قدمه من قبل... وشخصيا مع ابتعاد العجب عن المنتخب فى ظل وجود ماذدا الذي يحاول الخصم من رصيد العجب الذي لا ينضب ..ولا ندري سر حقد مازدا علي هذا اللاعب الكبير ... ويكفيك تصريح مازدا اليوم والذي قال فيه  انه  يهدي فوز المنتخب للاعب 
(هيثم مصطفى )  ..طعنا فى العجب الذى لن يهتم به كثيرا
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

لا يا(red planet) ....العجب يعاني من ترصد ماذدا الذي يقوم باختياره للقائمة ولا يشركه الامضطرا  وهو الاحق بالمشاركة قبل الجميع وانت تعلم ان العجب لاعب مهذب لايبدي تزمره بسهولة  ويكفيه ما قدمه من قبل... وشخصيا مع ابتعاد العجب عن المنتخب فى ظل وجود ماذدا الذي يحاول الخصم من رصيد العجب الذي لا ينضب ..ولا ندري سر حقد مازدا علي هذا اللاعب الكبير ... ويكفيك تصريح مازدا اليوم والذي قال فيه  انه  يهدي فوز المنتخب للاعب 
(هيثم مصطفى )  ..طعنا فى العجب الذى لن يهتم به كثيرا




اخي العزيز لا اعتقد ان مازدا يترصد العجب او اي لاعب غيره
واهداءه فوز المنتخب لهيثم فقط لانه مصاب وكان يتمني ان يلعب
(حسب الرواية الرسمية طبعا)

كان علي العجب ان يلبي نداء الواجب اولا ثم ينظر ايلعب ام لا 
وهذا شيئ تحدده جاهزية اللاعب فاذا كان العجب احتياطيا في ناديه
وهو يعاني من نقص في خط الهجوم فكيف نطالب مازدا بجعله اساسيا
في المنتخب !!!
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

هو من اختار البعد
البقية قاموا بدورهم علي اكمل وجه



 كلام صحيح وده نقص من مكانته عندنا كتير لانه الوطن قبل المريخ وهو الاهم وهو الغاية
*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

كلام صحيح وده نقص من مكانته عندنا كتير لانه الوطن قبل المريخ وهو الاهم وهو الغاية



لا ياخوي.... نحنا وطنا ياهو المريخ ولسنا مع ظاهرة الوطنيات المؤقتة والعجب سيظل نجما سامقا ان لعب للمنتخب ام لا 
*

----------


## reddish

*ياred planet لم اشاهد العجب احتياطيا طول ما عرفت المريخ ...ولاستطيع ان اتخيل العجب احتياطيا لاي لاعب وكما قال من قبل رابح سعدان 
( ان من يبعد العجب عن اي مباراة لمنتخب السودان فهو صاحب اجندة خاصة او معتوه)
فان رأيت العجب يجلس في كنب بدلاء المريخ فتأكد اما انه غير جاهزلاي ظرف  او هو يفضل ذلك 
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

ياred planet لم اشاهد العجب احتياطيا طول ما عرفت المريخ ...ولاستطيع ان اتخيل العجب احتياطيا لاي لاعب وكما قال من قبل رابح سعدان 
( ان من يبعد العجب عن اي مباراة لمنتخب السودان فهو صاحب اجندة خاصة او معتوه)
فان رأيت العجب يجلس في كنب بدلاء المريخ فتأكد اما انه غير جاهزلاي ظرف  او هو يفضل ذلك 



هاهو الان يا صديقي يجلس احتياطيا للنفطي
والسبب عدم الجاهزية لنقصان المخزون البدني
لتقدم العمر
او الاصابات الكثيرة والتي تحدث ايضا للسبب نفسه
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*الله , المريخ الوطن , فيصل العجب سيدو
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*الرائع جواندى سلامات
للحقيقة والتاريخ
حضرت مباراة الزعيم والميرغنى فى كسلا
كان بجوارى زميل دراسة قديم بس للاسف جلفوطى
قال لى بالحرف الواحد "أنا جيت بس استمتع بالملك"
بعد دخوله كانت ضربة حرة من خارج الـ18 ووضعها مباشرة فى المرمى
التحيه له.... يعشقه الاعداء قبل نفاياتنا 
ركنية: نحس التلاته فك ولا شنو...وكان بهدى التلاته لى منو...لله فى خلقه شئون..
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الرائع جواندى سلامات
للحقيقة والتاريخ
حضرت مباراة الزعيم والميرغنى فى كسلا
كان بجوارى زميل دراسة قديم بس للاسف جلفوطى
قال لى بالحرف الواحد "أنا جيت بس استمتع بالملك"
بعد دخوله كانت ضربة حرة من خارج الـ18 ووضعها مباشرة فى المرمى
التحيه له.... يعشقه الاعداء قبل نفاياتنا 
ركنية: نحس التلاته فك ولا شنو...وكان بهدى التلاته لى منو...لله فى خلقه شئون..




اخي سامحك الله
ولأني الوحيد الذي لم يطنب في مدح وتقديس العجب في هذا البوست 
بل وطالبته بالاعتزال فأني وبكل أسف أعتبر هذا الوصف الذي سقته
في مشاركتك موجه لي شخصيا ..
لكن احب ان اوضح لك اشياء مهمة وهي لا يوجد مريخي واحد لا يحب 
العجب ورؤيته دائما يصول ويجول بين المرميين
لكن لكل بداية نهاية 
فاللاعب اخي الكريم مازال يقدم المتعة لمحبيه وكما زكرت للاعداء قبل 
الصفوة ونفاياتهم !!!
لذلك قلت خير له ان يعتزل وهو في اوج مجده ليحتفظ بهذة المكانة في قلوب محبيه
قبل ان ينعدم عطاءه والذي قل في الاونة الاخيرة بالفعل
كم مباراة لعبها العجب في سنتين ؟؟
كم دقيقة لعبها خلال هذة المباريات ؟؟
والشيئ الاهم ان هذا رأي شخصي قد اصيب فيه او قد أخطئ
...
من حقي ان اكتبه ومن حقك ان تناقشه وتفنده 

ولكن ليس من حقك ان تسيئ الي بأي حال من الاحوال


*

----------


## yassirali66

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اخي سامحك الله
ولأني الوحيد الذي لم يطنب في مدح وتقديس العجب في هذا البوست 
بل وطالبته بالاعتزال فأني وبكل أسف أعتبر هذا الوصف الذي سقته
في مشاركتك موجه لي شخصيا ..
لكن احب ان اوضح لك اشياء مهمة وهي لا يوجد مريخي واحد لا يحب 
العجب ورؤيته دائما يصول ويجول بين المرميين
لكن لكل بداية نهاية 
فاللاعب اخي الكريم مازال يقدم المتعة لمحبيه وكما زكرت للاعداء قبل 
الصفوة ونفاياتهم !!!
لذلك قلت خير له ان يعتزل وهو في اوج مجده ليحتفظ بهذة المكانة في قلوب محبيه
قبل ان ينعدم عطاءه والذي قل في الاونة الاخيرة بالفعل
كم مباراة لعبها العجب في سنتين ؟؟
كم دقيقة لعبها خلال هذة المباريات ؟؟
والشيئ الاهم ان هذا رأي شخصي قد اصيب فيه او قد أخطئ
...
من حقي ان اكتبه ومن حقك ان تناقشه وتفنده 

ولكن ليس من حقك ان تسيئ الي بأي حال من الاحوال





انا معك اخي ريد...لكل بداية نهايه ولكن المعني البعيد الذي قصدته انت لم يفهم بعد بل القريب فقط الذي تبادر الي الاذهان...
انا اعلم بانك تحب العجب وتقلق لحال المريخ بعد العجب وتري انه من باب التحوط ان يترجل لسببين اولهما:- ان يحافظ الجميع علي صورة العجب لانه لو تدني مستواه لقذف بالحجاره وانتهي تاريخه.
ثانيهما:-العجب ليس بصغير السن... واصبح قاب قوسين او ادني..

اما المعني القريب الذي وصل هو انك ضد العجب...... نرجو توضيح ذلك للجميع بصوره اجمل..... لان محبي العجب واولهم انت لا يرضون
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

انا معك اخي ريد...لكل بداية نهايه ولكن المعني البعيد الذي قصدته انت لم يفهم بعد بل القريب فقط الذي تبادر الي الاذهان...
انا اعلم بانك تحب العجب وتقلق لحال المريخ بعد العجب وتري انه من باب التحوط ان يترجل لسببين اولهما:- ان يحافظ الجميع علي صورة العجب لانه لو تدني مستواه لقذف بالحجاره وانتهي تاريخه.
ثانيهما:-العجب ليس بصغير السن... واصبح قاب قوسين او ادني..

اما المعني القريب الذي وصل هو انك ضد العجب...... نرجو توضيح ذلك للجميع بصوره اجمل..... لان محبي العجب واولهم انت لا يرضون



العزيز ابو انشراح ...
شاهدت بعيني وسمعت باذني الشتائم التي تكال للعجب في المدرجات 
عندما يخفق 
فالجمهور انطباعي سريع النسيان من تمريرة واحدة خاطئة ينسي تاريخ طويل
للّاعب واتحدث هنا عن اي لاعب  فيقدحه بالفاظ نتنة 
هل تعلم كم يبلغ العجب من العمر الان ؟؟
تسعة وثلاثون عاما حسب الاوراق الرسمية
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة red planet
					

اخي سامحك الله

ولأني الوحيد الذي لم يطنب في مدح وتقديس العجب في هذا البوست 
بل وطالبته بالاعتزال فأني وبكل أسف أعتبر هذا الوصف الذي سقته
في مشاركتك موجه لي شخصيا ..
لكن احب ان اوضح لك اشياء مهمة وهي لا يوجد مريخي واحد لا يحب 
العجب ورؤيته دائما يصول ويجول بين المرميين
لكن لكل بداية نهاية 
فاللاعب اخي الكريم مازال يقدم المتعة لمحبيه وكما زكرت للاعداء قبل 
الصفوة ونفاياتهم !!!
لذلك قلت خير له ان يعتزل وهو في اوج مجده ليحتفظ بهذة المكانة في قلوب محبيه
قبل ان ينعدم عطاءه والذي قل في الاونة الاخيرة بالفعل
كم مباراة لعبها العجب في سنتين ؟؟
كم دقيقة لعبها خلال هذة المباريات ؟؟
والشيئ الاهم ان هذا رأي شخصي قد اصيب فيه او قد أخطئ
...
من حقي ان اكتبه ومن حقك ان تناقشه وتفنده  
ولكن ليس من حقك ان تسيئ الي بأي حال من الاحوال 




الاخ الرائع رد بلانت
بصراحة اطلعت على المشاركة الاولى للأخ جواندى والمشاركة الأخيرة وإكتفيت بالمحصلة
نفاياتنا هذه موجهه وتشرحها الركنية والتى كانت واضحة
من حقك أن تنتقد، ومن حقنا أن نقول كلمة الحق فى رموزنا 
ولا اعتقد ان ذلك يمسك فى شئ 
ولك العتبى إن لمسك حديثى فى شئ ودمت ذخراً
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أوهاج
					

الاخ الرائع رد بلانت
بصراحة اطلعت على المشاركة الاولى للأخ جواندى والمشاركة الأخيرة وإكتفيت بالمحصلة
نفاياتنا هذه موجهه وتشرحها الركنية والتى كانت واضحة
من حقك أن تنتقد، ومن حقنا أن نقول كلمة الحق فى رموزنا 
ولا اعتقد ان ذلك يمسك فى شئ 
ولك العتبى إن لمسك حديثى فى شئ ودمت ذخراً



يديك العافية يا ولدنا
سوء تفاهم بين الاخوة وزال والحمد لله
                        	*

----------


## أوهاج

*تسلم ياحبيب
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*النهايـــــــــــــــــــــــــــه...




*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*للامانه العجب رقم لايمكن تجاوزه

وعن نفسي اقف مع العجب في موقفه ليقيني بان ماذدا يحقد على الملك

وكذلك احيي ماذدا وكل الابطال الذين قامو بقيادة المنتخب لهذا النصر
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الله , المريخ الوطن , فيصل العجب سيدو



:oao12: :mo13: :oao12:
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

الله , المريخ الوطن , فيصل العجب سيدو



نعم ايتها الصفوية المتألقة ... فالمريخ عقيدة رياضية متجذرة 
والعجب لاعب رمز وما قدمه لوطن المريخ اكبر من ان نتناساه
وعجبي لمن يقول ان عمر العجب 39 عاما ونحن نعلم انه اصغر سنا واوفر عطاء 
من هيثم مصطفى ...وكبر الحجم  لا يضير العجب بقدر ما يميزه 
...عجبي للمنادين بترجله ويتناسون من هم اكبر سنا منه
ويسوءني ان نلوك عبارات الصحافة الزرقاء التى تنادي باعتزال العجب لكبر السن
وقلة العطاء ...
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة reddish
					

نعم ايتها الصفوية المتألقة ... فالمريخ عقيدة رياضية متجذرة 
والعجب لاعب رمز وما قدمه لوطن المريخ اكبر من ان نتناساه
وعجبي لمن يقول ان عمر العجب 39 عاما ونحن نعلم انه اصغر سنا واوفر عطاء 
من هيثم مصطفى ...وكبر الحجم  لا يضير العجب بقدر ما يميزه 
...عجبي للمنادين بترجله ويتناسون من هم اكبر سنا منه
ويسوءني ان نلوك عبارات الصحافة الزرقاء التى تنادي باعتزال العجب لكبر السن
وقلة العطاء ...



اعجب لك اخي وانت تلوي عنق الكلمات 
فلم نقل غير الذي يعلمه 
الجميع ان العجب رمز ورقم قياسي
لم يصل اليه احد !
عجبي وانت تقحم هيثم في الموضوع
مالنا ولهذا الهيثم
عجبي كذلك لتشكيكك في معلومة انت لا تعلمها
راجع جواز سفر اللاعب وستعرف ان كنت صادقا او اردد خلف الاعلام الاذرق
كالببغاء
                        	*

----------


## reddish

*red planet:
لا اريد ان احكي لك مدى قربى من العجب وبعض لاعبي المريخ ولكن يجب ان تعلم ان اخر اصابة للعجب واخر سفرية 
لدكتور احمد عبد العزيز كانت باستشارتي شخصيا وقد كنت فى استقبال ووداع اللاعب بالمطار 
وكنت اول من نشر حوارا للعجب بعد عودته من مصروفمت باهدائه لاحدى الصحف 
ويجب ان تعلم ايضا  ان اول من بشر بعودة العجب بعد اصابة اصبعه الشهيرة هو شخصي الضعيف 
وقد تناول مني الاخ( سارق الفرح )ملف اصابته وقام بنشره بمنتدي الجماهير 
...ولعلمك ايضا  كان الاخ الوالي يقد وصل الى قناعة ان فيصل لن يستطيع العوده للملاعب مرة اخري 
واطلق تصريحة الشهير (ان المريخ للاسف سيستغني عن بعض اللاعبين نتيجة الاصابة ) وقابلته 
بالصدفة واكدت له ان عودة العجب  لاشك فيها ففضل الانتظار..وهاهو العجب يؤدي كابن العشرين 
....لذلك فمن حقي ان اعجب دون ان الوي عنق الحقبقة وانا اقرب لها منك 
وارجو الا اضطر للمزيد من الكتابة عن الموضوع فنحن خدام في حضرة الزعيم 
واسرار الزعيم ولا عبيه فى صدورنا ..ولا نكتب هنا اعتباطا ولا نرد الا مضطرين 
وتاكد ان عمر العجب الان مثله ومثل  عمر هيثم طمبل واصغر سنا من كثير من لاعبي الممتاز 
الذين يعرضون علينا فى عياداتنا عندما كنا مقيمين بالخرطوم....
*

----------

